# Crappie water temp?



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If they have spawned out what temps do crappies settle in at I have been able to locate fish with a camera but not get them to bite. Do they prefer a certain water temp. or do they go negative for a time period like walleyes after spawing?

I can catch them in June but never in May unless they are shallow, sould like some input from anyone that knows. Thanks


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Ron, I don't have a temp, but we always find them in that 5-8 ft range right on the outside of tall reeds. Good Luck.


----------

